
WikiLeaks Founder Charged in Computer Hacking Conspiracy - okket
https://www.justice.gov/usao-edva/pr/wikileaks-founder-charged-computer-hacking-conspiracy
======
XCabbage
The press release makes it sound like the entire extent of Assange's
involvement in the "conspiracy" was making offhand remarks that the government
asserts encouraged Manning:

> During the conspiracy, Manning and Assange engaged in real-time discussions
> regarding Manning’s transmission of classified records to Assange. The
> discussions also reflect Assange actively encouraging Manning to provide
> more information. During an exchange, Manning told Assange that “after this
> upload, that’s all I really have got left.” To which Assange replied,
> “curious eyes never run dry in my experience.”

If true, it seems to me like there's no meaningful difference between this and
a newspaper approvingly publishing a leak, which I thought was meant to be
protected in the US under the First Amendment.

If _false_ , and there's more to it than the press release implies, then the
authors of the press release are _deliberately_ trying to make the case sound
petty and vindictive, and falsely give the impression that merely making
approving remarks about leakers while working with them is a crime -
presumably for the chilling effect that this will have on others.

Neither option seems to reflect well on the government.

